# UK Passport holder working in the UK for the first time - what do I need?



## pallan (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a UK passport holder who has never lived in the UK before (always lived n Canada). I was offered a job in the UK, and I was wondering what else I need now. What agencies should I register with? Do I need a health card of some sort now? I'm not sure where to start.

Oh, and if anyone is in Aberdeen right now, let me know  I don't know anyone there.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

pallan said:


> I'm a UK passport holder who has never lived in the UK before (always lived n Canada). I was offered a job in the UK, and I was wondering what else I need now. What agencies should I register with? Do I need a health card of some sort now? I'm not sure where to start.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone is in Aberdeen right now, let me know  I don't know anyone there.


Basically you will only need to apply for a national insurance number here: HM Revenue & Customs: Applying for a National Insurance number

Then you want to register with a local GP, who will (you might have to ask him for it - not all do it automatically) issue you with your health card and NHS number. You might have to bring some prove of address, residence etc.

You should register with your local council to get on the register of electors, this will enable you to vote and is often used for varification purposes and credit checks.


----------



## pallan (Jan 10, 2011)

Seb* said:


> Basically you will only need to apply for a national insurance number
> 
> Then you want to register with a local GP, who will (you might have to ask him for it - not all do it automatically) issue you with your health card and NHS number. You might have to bring some prove of address, residence etc.
> 
> You should register with your local council to get on the register of electors, this will enable you to vote and is often used for varification purposes and credit checks.


Wow, thank you! That was extremely helpful.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

pallan said:


> Wow, thank you! That was extremely helpful.


One of potential headaches for you is opening a bank account. You need a bank account for your salary to be paid into by bank trasfer. But you cannot open one without proof of address and usually an income. To get a fixed address you need to take out a tenancy and get utility bills put in your name, which is difficult without a UK account. So you tend to go round in circles while you are still waiting for a UK account. 

If you bank with someone who has retail banking business in UK, such as HSBC, or has a strong link to a UK-based bank, then your own bank can facilitate opening an account in UK. Some have opened an offshore account (there is usually minimum balance), and after relocating, put it in their new UK address.


----------



## pallan (Jan 10, 2011)

Joppa said:


> One of potential headaches for you is opening a bank account. You need a bank account for your salary to be paid into by bank trasfer. But you cannot open one without proof of address and usually an income. To get a fixed address you need to take out a tenancy and get utility bills put in your name, which is difficult without a UK account. So you tend to go round in circles while you are still waiting for a UK account.
> 
> If you bank with someone who has retail banking business in UK, such as HSBC, or has a strong link to a UK-based bank, then your own bank can facilitate opening an account in UK. Some have opened an offshore account (there is usually minimum balance), and after relocating, put it in their new UK address.


Thank you for the tip! I have an account with one of the big Canadian banks, but I don't think they have a UK branch (except in investment banking). HSBC is over here, I guess I should talk to them.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

pallan said:


> Thank you for the tip! I have an account with one of the big Canadian banks, but I don't think they have a UK branch (except in investment banking). HSBC is over here, I guess I should talk to them.


I know that RBC has branches in the Caribbean (and I'd imagine in the UK as well), and when I went to try and send money to my parents' home branch (I was with Citizens Bank, a Canadian online bank at the time) when I lived in the Cayman Islands, I couldn't just go in and deposit money into the branch in GeorgeTown... I had to wire it to them (and pay the accompanying wire fee). It took a couple of days for the money to go to their account and (but it did get direct deposited into their account, so I'll give 'em that much credit) but it was very annoying when I expected to be able to just visit the bank and be able to deposit money with very little hassle.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

pallan said:


> I'm a UK passport holder who has never lived in the UK before (always lived n Canada). I was offered a job in the UK, and I was wondering what else I need now. What agencies should I register with? Do I need a health card of some sort now? I'm not sure where to start.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone is in Aberdeen right now, let me know  I don't know anyone there.


Also - if you're intending to drive while in the UK, you'll need to exchange your Canadian driving licence for a GB one. Details of the process are here: http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/DrivingInGbOnAForeignLicence/DG_4022562

(Note: as any Canadian/non-UK driving experience will be disregarded for car insurance purposes, be prepared for eye-wateringly high premiums until you build up a (clean) driving record in the UK. Shop around for the best deal.)

teuchter


----------



## pallan (Jan 10, 2011)

This is all great advice, everyone. Thank you!


----------

